# And we are back!



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

the site is back to live and running on vBulletin. You should notice a significant improvement in speed and functionality. We will likely have a few minor bugs to work out, I will be posting a bugs reporting thread in this section of the site: http://forums.mylargescale.com/31-forum-bugs-testing/

Please help by reporting any issues you have with site functionality in one place. If you have questions about how things work please post there as well. 

If you are looking for chat its at the very bottom of the list of forums.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

So are the ads 1st class isn't supposed to see....


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Correct, the ads should be gone now for you (as you are a first class premium member).


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems nice and crisp so far.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

should be... but... I see them and I see I'm a life time, premium member and a senior to boot...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Where did "My Topics" go ?

The standard font is TOO SMALL, is there any way to make it a bit larger ?

also How do I access my photo storage now, I cannot find any links on the site?


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Senior member is a tag based on your post count. Lifetime is the membership you originally paid for.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

vsmith said:


> Where did "My Topics" go ?
> 
> The standard font is TOO SMALL, is there any way to make it a bit larger ?
> 
> also How do I access my photo storage now, I cannot find any links on the site?


go to the search tab, find my posts and my threads in the dropdown. It will pull up threads you started or posts you made.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Now there is no way to see what you have read plus when you do click on a subject it goes to the first entry, then you have to scroll through till you get to where you left off. Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

vsmith said:


> Where did "My Topics" go ?
> 
> The standard font is TOO SMALL, is there any way to make it a bit larger ?
> 
> also How do I access my photo storage now, I cannot find any links on the site?


Checking into the photos. 

I will ask creative if they can make a bigger font skin for us. In the mean time you can also hold down your alt key and press the + key to make the screen format everything larger.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM

This is a serious *BIG F up*, EVERY and I do mean EVERY SINGLE FIRST POST has gone MISSING!

This means EVERY SINGLE THREAD is now attributed to whoever did the SECOND POST !!!!!

DAMMIT! every one of my topics where I wasnt the second poster is now attributed under somebody elses NAME, and I have a whole bunch of stuff under "My Threads" THAT IS NOT MINE!

*FIX THIS! *


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for reporting this, looking at it now.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Seems to be working ok for me *
*Yet I don't post much anymore, most scan thru and keep in touch on Chat. Hopefully more projects will get worked on and finished soon to share. But it looks nice and crisp as promised. Will have to see how the speed thing has improved over time... Thanks Admin *

*Rocky*


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Dan Pantages said:


> Now there is no way to see what you have read plus when you do click on a subject it goes to the first entry, then you have to scroll through till you get to where you left off. Or am I doing something wrong?


when you are looking at the thread list you can click the arrow on the far right to go to the last post.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So far the site is working OK.... 

Just noticed that all the post times ARE in GMT..


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

I will fix that shortly. The tech that did the conversion is in the UK so he could work on it while everyone in EST and west of would be asleep; minimizing the downtime for most members.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*whoops*

SOME of us NEVER sleep!
Keep up the good work! Speed is VERY fast!
Larry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish that the format allow for us to setup preference of last page first.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Charles said:


> I wish that the format allow for us to setup preference of last page first.


You should be able to do this in your user control panel. The default is most recently updated last.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

redbeard said:


> SOME of us NEVER sleep!
> Keep up the good work! Speed is VERY fast!
> Larry


I get that. Was actually checking on the site from home last night to see if there where any last minute things to deal with and back here at 9am for the relaunch that was a little later than expected. 

I have all the current bug tickets in with the techs and am here about another 4 hours to keep an eye on things and will check in again when I get home and can get to a computer.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

*Posting Pics*

So can we now post pics from our own computer...upload from our own like as Facebook?

Or is it still the cumbersome way as before?

Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Madstang said:


> So can we now post pics from our own computer...upload from our own like as Facebook?
> 
> Or is it still the cumbersome way as before?
> 
> Bubba


OK this is NOT the Avatar I had before, and my RR name is not just right......can you help?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*How to setup last post first in a thread*



admin said:


> You should be able to do this in your user control panel. The default is most recently updated last.


Please clarify and advise as I went to my profile to determine if I could set priorities but there was no tools or setting available.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone else had better the posts you authored, make sure they are still yours, and not now listed under someone else's name.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Madstang said:


> So can we now post pics from our own computer...upload from our own like as Facebook?
> 
> Or is it still the cumbersome way as before?
> 
> Bubba


I will post a little how to for you. I just need to take some screen caps to make this happen. 



Madstang said:


> OK this is NOT the Avatar I had before, and my RR name is not just right......can you help?


Do you have a copy of the avatar you had?



Charles said:


> Please clarify and advise as I went to my profile to determine if I could set priorities but there was no tools or setting available.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I will try to look for the option and post a how to.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

vsmith said:


> Everyone else had better the posts you authored, make sure they are still yours, and not now listed under someone else's name.


This is a reported bug, the techs are working on a fix.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Charles said:


> Please clarify and advise as I went to my profile to determine if I could set priorities but there was no tools or setting available.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This link will take you to the page. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll down to Thread Display Mode pick the "linear newest first option", you can also set your subscription permissions in here, change your avatar, and set your timezone.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

admin said:


> This link will take you to the page.
> 
> http://forums.mylargescale.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> Scroll down to Thread Display Mode pick the "linear newest first option", you can also set your subscription permissions in here, change your avatar, and set your timezone.



Thanks, I did finally find it and set it up.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Madstang said:


> So can we now post pics from our own computer...upload from our own like as Facebook?
> 
> Or is it still the cumbersome way as before?
> 
> Bubba


First thing you do is when you scroll to the bottom to post a reply you can click the go advanced tab. This is particularly helpful when you are making a long post. When you want to attach an image to a post you have two options. 

1. You can upload an attachment. This is done by clicking the







button. It will then ask you to locate the file on your hard drive and you can then attach it directly to the post. 

2. The other option is to embed an image hosted somewhere else. For this you need the image URL, so either from your gallery, your firstclass storage or even from say photobucket or another image site like that. look for this little icon in your tool bar.







It will ask you to post the link in a little pop up box. 

Another useful tool is







This is your clean it all up tool. If say you drafted your post in word or in an email and copied and pasted it to the forum but when its posted the formatting is off the colors are odd etc. When you copied the post from another source it may have copied the formatting and that formatting is not playing friendly here. The way to fix it is to go to edit post. Select all the text you posted and then click that button. It will make the whole post 100% plain text.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally made it in here. Problems logging in - forgot password and mail address. 

Looks OK to me but as I am not a prolific poster here maybe I won't be too troubled by glitches. I am not bothered about the GMT - which is now often called UTC - as that is what my clocks and watch show!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

admin said:


> when you are looking at the thread list you can click the arrow on the far right to go to the last post.


I don't want to go directly to the very "last" post in a thread, nor do I want to go to the very "first" post in a thread... I want to go to the first post *that I have not already read*, even if that is the 1st or last post in a thread.

I realize this is a burden on the database to keep track of every user and every thread they have read and where in that thread they last read it, and I know of no other forum that has that feature, but it is the *one* feature of MLS that I really, REALLY liked!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Semp,
They moved the icon to the other side, that's all


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*search*

SEARCH WORKS !!!

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I too would like an obvious link to take me to the first unread post in a forum topic.
Say beside the actual post link in a particular forum.
Linking to the last post only is a pain.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There are 3 squares in a triangle to the left of the Title, click on that > first not read.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

redbeard said:


> SEARCH WORKS !!!
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!


It's Google!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*post search withen the forum*



Totalwrecker said:


> It's Google!


The internal forum search works as well !!!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Where's my specs?
I've just been called a spam bot...

Andrew


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> There are 3 squares in a triangle to the left of the Title, click on that > first not read.



And if you forget to do that................


----------



## TippyRacer (Jan 17, 2014)

Holy cow this forum just became impossible to read with the first post of every thread gone.
And what's with all the ASCII characters in all the old posts? It seems to coincide with apostrophe's and other punctuation, I wonder what this will look like when I hit submit:

I'd
Can't
Train-Li
Under_score


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry redbeard, no triangles and no link showing in Mozilla.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

admin said:


> This is a reported bug, the techs are working on a fix.





Semper Vaporo said:


> I don't want to go directly to the very "last" post in a thread, nor do I want to go to the very "first" post in a thread... I want to go to the first post *that I have not already read*, even if that is the 1st or last post in a thread.
> 
> I realize this is a burden on the database to keep track of every user and every thread they have read and where in that thread they last read it, and I know of no other forum that has that feature, but it is the *one* feature of MLS that I really, REALLY liked!





Totalwrecker said:


> There are 3 squares in a triangle to the left of the Title, click on that > first not read.


You have no idea how long I searched on the page for "3 squares in a triangle"... I guess I was seeking a triangular shape that had 3 squares situated inside that triangle... I also don't seem to know my left from my right!

It is 3 squares arranged in a triangular shape! And it is the leading symbol in the title of the thread in the list.

Gheesh! Some of us'n are soooo dense!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I know how you feel Semper. 
Just worked it out myself.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mozilla*

The screen shot IS from Mozilla, all I use.
Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I was not seeing the "View First Unread" link in the blue bar at the top at first either... but now I do see it. I wonder if it is something that turns on and off based on whether you have already seen all in the list, or all but the last item, maybe.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> I was not seeing the "View First Unread" link in the blue bar at the top at first either... but now I do see it. I wonder if it is something that turns on and off based on whether you have already seen all in the list, or all but the last item, maybe.



Just tried it, you called it. It was there and I clicked it, closed the thread and reopened it and it was not there. Also the thread title was not bold and blue after I had read all.
Larry


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Dan Pantages*  
_Now there is no way to see what you have read plus when you do click on a subject it goes to the first entry, then you have to scroll through till you get to where you left off. Or am I doing something wrong?_

"when you are looking at the thread list you can click the arrow on the far right to go to the last post." 

I don't want to go to the last post, I want to go to the last post I read. Also when I go into one of the forums I want to be able to see which threads have a new post that I haven't seen. Now I am not able to see which ones are new or old.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

The search drop down is not as easy as My Topics as you have to go to both my threads and my posts and all of the information is not there.
The My Topics showed chronologically, by all posts,all threads that I had posted or replied to


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good here! 
I just gave the forum a quick test drive..

Uploading photos "the old fashioned way" by going to http://1stclass.mylargescale.com
is working again! so thats a plus..

"active topics" is now a different link, so my old bookmark for MLS (bookmark set to open the forum in "active topics") wasnt going where I wanted it to go..
I just edited the bookmark itself, changed the URL the bookmark points to, and changed it to:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/portal.php?page=active_topics
problem solved.

Only major issue im seeing is the same thing many others have already mentioned..the first post is missing in threads! when I look at "find all threads started by me" I only see topics where I made the *second* post! the first post is missing, and my 2nd post is now the first, which makes it a thread I "started"..which is wrong.

Other than that, im not seeing any issues..looks good overall!

Scot


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dan.
Just look for the "minuscule magic triangle of squares" to the left of the thread subject and click.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

and hey! "live links" are back! woo hoo! 
(simply posting a URL into a reply automatically turns it into a live link..that has been busted for ages..good to see it back!)
Scot


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

help, page can't be displayed, how to post photos. I finally got quick reply to post, keep not displaying on it. 
How do I post photos. ? Yes I have tried to look but I keep (page can't be displayed.
do I have to redo something on my computer again??


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

on several live steam threads, I cannot see the original post...that needs to be fixed.
post "#1" is not the first original post

using FoxPro


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmmm....that was easy...cept I need to work on the sizing. That photo came directly from my hard drive...and it's clickable to see a larger version. Looking for the way to post a regular sized photo.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a test to see if it works....and it works and looks great.....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Round 2....

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Backyard%20GRR/GRR%20IMAG0838.jpg

(Photo deleted--exceeded 800 pixel width, and apparently there seems to be an issue with the "resize photo" aspect of moderating by which we used to be able simply to scale photos down. - K)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> help, page can't be displayed, how to post photos. I finally got quick reply to post, keep not displaying on it.
> How do I post photos. ? Yes I have tried to look but I keep (page can't be displayed.
> do I have to redo something on my computer again??



It's actually easier now. You can just start a post, and click on the paperclip symbol and pick the photo OFF YOUR COMPUTER's disk...and UPLOAD it (there's a button).

Or...you can click the yellow mountain looking icon and insert a URL of a photo you've uploaded to the net.

That'll get you started. I'm still trying to find out how to size/resize photos.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

I will install an auto resizer tomorrow. It will resize the image to fit the window format so it wont break the page. If you need to see it full size you click it. Installing this is a little above my personal pay grade so I will have one of the techs sort it out tomorrow. 

I put bug tickets in for the issue of missing first posts. This should be resolved soon, sorry I am working from home right now to check up and help you guys and cant fix it myself. This should be resolved soon and I will update on the progress as I have it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Most my photos are on this site. I may have to go back in another box, copy and past url, then post. New photos I can do as you said,,I think???


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test copy url


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Web site update-homepage recommendation*

With all the excellent effort to upgrade the site maybe some time can be given to the home page of MLS. It is past its time and needs to be re-done.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

he said ....
Uploading photos "the old fashioned way" by going to http://1stclass.mylargescale.com
is working again! so thats a plus..





I cannot find the "my first class space with my photos " thing to click on to go there ? I have looked and looked but I do not see what to click on ? 

Thanks


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind I found that I have to go to Home page and select members , to find where to click on my first class , to go to my photos .
But then on my previous post I could not find an edit button to add this addition to my orginial post , maybe I am just getting tired .

except I just came right back to this post and there was a edit button .
Is there just a edit button for a short time period ?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Paulson said:


> he said ....
> Uploading photos "the old fashioned way" by going to http://1stclass.mylargescale.com
> is working again! so thats a plus..
> 
> ...


Dennis,
I dont know how we have ever gotten there from the forum..
I have always got there by opening my webpage:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/

then just deleting the "scottychaos" part..done.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com

I have never needed, or looked for, any other way..
(I just did, and didnt find one.)

Scot


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

admin said:


> I will install an auto resizer tomorrow. It will resize the image to fit the window format so it wont break the page. If you need to see it full size you click it. Installing this is a little above my personal pay grade so I will have one of the techs sort it out tomorrow.
> 
> I put bug tickets in for the issue of missing first posts. This should be resolved soon, sorry I am working from home right now to check up and help you guys and cant fix it myself. This should be resolved soon and I will update on the progress as I have it.



Thanks...


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

I somehow cannot see the first post in each thread.
For example in http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/28426-design-mine-structures.html the #1 post is from 01-22-2014, 09:18 AM and reads "Brilliant! Thanks for the info., Ray. "
In a thread I started, http://forums.mylargescale.com/26-e...5726-video-swiss-indoor-g-scale-railroad.html the #1 post is from 02-27-2013, 04:38 PM and reads "Wow, thanks Adrian--an excellent video..."

However I can see what looks like the first post in this thread. Strange


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Dear Management,

Feel free to ignore this if I'm the only person who's annoyed by it: the time and date of things bounces all over the place. Here it's on the far left, there it's on the far right. Now it's kinda in the middle. I suppose I'll get used to it, but I find it annoying when I have to look left, look right any time I want to know if this is something recent or something ancient.

Hint: whenever I see a post by Greg E. I start looking for the date. Couldn't the date just stay in one place?

And then there's Pingback, linkback. halfback, etc. I ran into the description of those things and eventually gave up. I could learn about it, but I'm here for train stuff, not computerese. 

Other than that, it sure is slick, fast and very hip. I can dig it.

JackM


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

OK
Now the My topics is ok as yesterday it had only three threads but the My Posts isn't very helpful as it doesn't show posts from others. 
The My topics showed all posts on any topic which I either started or replied to. It was the first place I would go to get an update on things i was following.
Also, I followed the link to edit my preferences but when I went to my profile, i couldn't find a link/tab to get there on my own.
And...is there a "subscribe to" feature now?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for fixing the missing First post issue, that was a make or break point for yous guys.... 
I also like the quick fixes vs. days for Shad...

John


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I just posted this photo from my hard drive first in 800 width and then in 1200 width and it showed up as a thumb nail but when I clicked on it it came up full size
However another member could not pull up the full size from either entry. He said he just got a spinning wheel.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Np Totalwrecker, 

First post issue has been fixed as mentioned. 

Thanks


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

How do you post a video


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

He*y * *Gr**o**o**v**y**!*

Even a Basic User can go Advanced on the editor and do all extra stuff!

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

bille1906 said:


> How do you post a video


testing:

I tried three methods of posting a youtube link..none work.
and we have no "insert video" button..
so unless im missing something, it seems we currently have no way to post a video.
and previously embedded videos are not showing up in old threads.
It has been mentioned in the "report bugs" thread..

problems are getting fixed..im sure this one will too..we just have to wait a bit for it.

Scot


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Scottychaos said:


> testing:
> 
> I tried three methods of posting a youtube link..none work.
> and we have no "insert video" button..
> ...


reported.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Dennis Paulson said:


> Never mind I found that I have to go to Home page and select members , to find where to click on my first class , to go to my photos .
> But then on my previous post I could not find an edit button to add this addition to my orginial post , maybe I am just getting tired .
> 
> except I just came right back to this post and there was a edit button .
> Is there just a edit button for a short time period ?





bille1906 said:


> OK
> Now the My topics is ok as yesterday it had only three threads but the My Posts isn't very helpful as it doesn't show posts from others.
> The My topics showed all posts on any topic which I either started or replied to. It was the first place I would go to get an update on things i was following.
> Also, I followed the link to edit my preferences but when I went to my profile, i couldn't find a link/tab to get there on my own.
> And...is there a "subscribe to" feature now?



Look for thread tools at the top, it should have the option to subscribe in there.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pantages said:


> Now there is no way to see what you have read plus when you do click on a subject it goes to the first entry, then you have to scroll through till you get to where you left off. Or am I doing something wrong?


I agree that was a nice feature hopefully you'll be able to implement it, because it was real helpful especially because some of the topics can become very long....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Dean Whipple said:


> I agree that was a nice feature hopefully you'll be able to implement it, because it was real helpful especially because some of the topics can become very long....


There are 4 ways to open a thread from the forum list...

1) Click on the title of the thread to get to the FIRST entry in the thread.

2) Click on one of the page numbers listed after the title (if the thread has more than one page of entries) to get to the FIRST entry of that page.

3) Click on the ">" symbol over to the right to get to the LAST entry in the thread. 

AND the one you want...

4) Click on the tiny icon to the LEFT of the title of the thread. The icon is 3 small squares arranged in a triangle immediately to the LEFT of the title.

If you rest your mouse over most any of the icons and links on a page a small "tool tip" will appear naming what the icon/link will do (though sometimes the tip is a bit cryptic!).


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Plus when you quote somebody, there is another 3 square icon behind the quotee's name,that leads to the quoted post in case it was snipped, this can help. Unquote (fer laffs)


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back! I too have decided to come back. Not bragging, but I was the first poster here when Shad started this site after the first collapse of LSOL.

I was also among the first of the "First Class" members. I only withdrew to a 'read only' status when Shad took public exception by attacking me over my observations about his choice of the crappy software he chose to run the site.

Looks like the new site owners know little to nothing, nor care about trains, but are serious about operating and managing the website.

If this continues, I might even be encouraged to renew my 1st Class Membership, even though my interests are now mostly in 0n30.

Glad to see the MLS Website coming back to (usable) life!!

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks like the first posts are back! Thankyou.

however, the embedded video disappeared. and I could not figure out how to put it back. I did add a link on this post. http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/28579-7-8th-scale-industrial-engine-snow.html

I have also lost the ability to add photos like I used to be able to do. Insert image only will let me add an image hosted elsewhere unless I didnt understand.

final suggestion: please put the "*mylargescel.com>community>forum>News...*" back onto the bottom of the post so I don't have to scroll back up


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone have problems logging in under their username and password?. I had to re-register under new username and password to get on here. What happened to the chat we used to have?. It is very small now and is completely different....... My old username was General1861 . Log in tells me My info is not valid tried to reset it and it does not work....Thank You.


----------



## Dick Ericksen (Feb 21, 2014)

HI I am a new member -hope this is posting right. I had got log-in errors yesterday and today when I went to log-in. I think I was in Home then. When I went to the Forum page I was able to log-in. I hope this helps. 
Dick


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well whatever they have changed or updated since I was last on this week, personally it sucks!. I cannot access my old acct. and therefore lost all of my contacts and pics and what ever else I had on my previous username..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

General1862 said:


> Well whatever they have changed or updated since I was last on this week, personally it sucks!. I cannot access my old acct. and therefore lost all of my contacts and pics and what ever else I had on my previous username..



Send a PM to Admin and let them know. many techs, 1 addy.
Top right of page under green line; 
Welcome you
your last visit
Private Messages. Or click on Admin's name in a post.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

@General1862 (AKA: General1861?) It seems that there are TWO separate "systems" (for want of a better descriptive word) to MLS right now (maybe 3 or 4?).

On the MLS "home page" there is a place to log-in, but that does not seem to carry over to the Forum system.

You have to log-in on the home page to be able to get to the menu entry to get to your 1st Class web space (where you have to log-in again, just like you used to).

Once you are in the Forums system, you have to log-in to post to them or use the feature to track what postings you have read and which are new.

I have not tried the Chat system yet but from what I have read in various threads in the forums, you just might have to log-in again to make chat work.

These various "systems" are not yet tied together as one unified website, but I believe the new owners are aware of it, but have not had time to address it as yet.

I have a gut feeling that some of this is way of doing forums is "new", or at least "different", to them and they were not expecting to have to make some of the adjustments to how they do business to fit our expectations.

They might decide to drop some of the features that some of us like. Conversely they might find them to be useful and possibly flesh them out to work even better for us, or even incorporate them into the other forums that they host.

Now that they are apparently "active" again in responding to us, (unlike in December and January) I am willing to let them work on the system(s) and correct the deficiencies IN A TIMELY MANNER.


----------



## lkernan (Nov 27, 2012)

Please remove the video captcha. 

I had several tabs open in the background when one of them started playing an advertisement with audio. It took a while to figure out it was MLS and the captcha box!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

While there are some changes, the site works a lot better then it did before.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

lkernan said:


> Please remove the video captcha.
> 
> I had several tabs open in the background when one of them started playing an advertisement with audio. It took a while to figure out it was MLS and the captcha box!


Which captcha?


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

General1862 said:


> Anyone have problems logging in under their username and password?. I had to re-register under new username and password to get on here. What happened to the chat we used to have?. It is very small now and is completely different....... My old username was General1861 . Log in tells me My info is not valid tried to reset it and it does not work....Thank You.


sent you an email


----------



## lkernan (Nov 27, 2012)

*Captcha*



admin said:


> Which captcha?


The one that appears on the bottom of every thread when you aren't logged in. 

Says it's provided by Solve media and plays Youtube clips (complete with the ads) to give you a code so you can post..


----------

